# is it worth a 2 hour run?



## bear100 (Jan 22, 2012)

New ish to the detailing world, 

The show is a good 2 hour run for me do you think it is worth the run? 
What are the benefits? cheaper products than else where? 
How big is the show? many trade stands? 

sorry for the questions?


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Not sure I'd be doing a 4hr round trip if it was me.


----------



## bear100 (Jan 22, 2012)

ahh no wrong answer! lol
thanks for you opinion :driver:


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Probably not imo


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

I think it depends on how interested in detailing you are. I've never been and been told there's new product releases and custom waxes to be had and a lot more so if that's the sort of thing you like then 2 hours is Nothing


----------



## bear100 (Jan 22, 2012)

well i am having a new car treated with CSL and EXO so only really going for some products like snow foam, shampoo, etc

so i suppose your right, it may be a bit of a trek for a nose


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

3 hours for me  

I'm hoping to do it next year.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I did it in 2014... About the same journey time for us, but had made a weekend of it as Silverstone Classic was the same weekend. It wasn't only the detailing aspect of it for me but an opportunity to meet people that I'd got to know through the forum.
I couldn't make it last year, and was hoping to go this year but something else has come up now so having to miss it again.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I wouldn't think twice of driving two hours to go to a event of something I'm in too. 

You get to see things in the flesh rather than what you see on computer sceen.

You get to meet fellow people too so its good good I reckon


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

It's my second Waxstock and I would happily drive 2 hours. There are Loads of trade stands just look at the exhibiter list and there's obviously cars to look at inside and outside. If it's something your into then go !


Pro Valets & Detailers (PVD) - MAIN SPONSOR
Dodo Juice - MAIN SPONSOR
Zaino - MAIN SPONSOR
Rupes - MAIN SPONSOR
22PLE - MAIN SPONSOR
Britemax - MAIN SPONSOR
Detailing World - SHOWDOWN SPONSOR
Nanolex - ARRIVE AND SHINE SPONSOR
Sebastian's Action Trust - GUEST CHARITY
Flex
Slim's Detailing (Morelli)
WOWO (Scott Brothers/Direct Retail Products)
Meguiars
Autobrite Direct
Glare UK
Envy Car Care
Power Maxed
Auto Finesse
Mad Cow
CodeClean - PROJECT W DEMO CAR
Gtechniq - PROJECT W DEMO CAR
BD Clean
Birmingham Detailing Centre
Shop N Shine
Scholl Concepts
Elite Car Care
Autosmart
Furniture Clinic
Obsession Wax
ScratchShield/Wizzard Products
Juicy Details
Cambridge Concours
Angelwax
Omega Products (SmartWax, Chemical Guys)
Motorgeek (Poorboys, Pinnacle, Blackfire, Stoner's Invisible Glass, Mothers)
Bouncers (Propa Protection)
Cleanyourcar/Gyeon
High Definition Detail
Fireball
Chemical Guys UK
Nipponshine/Sync Sourcing
Auto Perfection
Swissvax/Koch Chemie/REEP
Carspunk
Malco and Presta UK (Autos Gleaming)
RestorFX
Detailing Factory (WOWO'S)
Altus Auto Care


----------



## Lincs Poacher (Feb 7, 2016)

Its a two hour run for me too, never been before, its the only way to find out if its worth it


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Second time for me this year, hour and a half each way, no problem with that. I spent a fortune last year. There are good deals to be had along with limited/waxstock edition products, there's demos etc, impulse buys are the hardest thing to tackle lol oh and don't forget the swirl police


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Yep, 2 hour run for me too, did it last year, doing it again this year, can't wait!

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

It's 2hrs for me, and yes it's well worth it. 

Gonz.


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

2:40 for me, with a stop on the way to pick up another deviant. It's a bit of a jolly out and the Mrs will be staying at home. Win win.


----------



## bear100 (Jan 22, 2012)

nearly convinced!

Thanks guys


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

6 hour each way for me 

Second year running but make a weekend of it drive down on the Saturday few sherbets on the Saturday night then Waxstock on the Sunday and head home Sun night :thumb:


----------



## Hairy Pete (Oct 2, 2012)

Yip 6 hours each way for me - did it last year .

If it was only 2-3 hours I would go again this year.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

macca666 said:


> 6 hour each way for me
> 
> Second year running but make a weekend of it drive down on the Saturday few sherbets on the Saturday night then Waxstock on the Sunday and head home Sun night :thumb:


A few sherbets? So we taking it easy this year then mate?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Is it worth it? The only person who can decide that is you but last year Renny Doyle came across from the states to visit. This year Mike Phillips is doing a demo which will be something else. Kelly from KDS does a demo pretty much every year and he is acknowledged as one of the very best in the uk. There are waxstock only waxes to buy, flex had a stand last year where you could try out their machines. I think there were Rupes Bigfoots you could try too. The Autofinesse girls are usually a welcome distraction....until you realise their motives :lol:
DW has a stand where you can get the Dont Wash This Car mirror hangers, check out the overall winner from last year and this years Top 16 etc.



It is well worth a visit but not for me this year or next due to holidays and a waning interest in detailing but that's a whole new story that i plan to sort soon. However, go and you wont be disappointed :thumb:


----------



## indianbelters (Jul 19, 2014)

3 hours each way for me, well worth it, go every year!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

OP why not just go and find out...make your own decisions.

You will always find folk that are for and against shows and I am a firm believer that you should make your own informed decision...in this case it means going to a show.

I did the first 2 WaxStocks and they were a complete riot...the saturday night is just bonkers with loads of fun with people and drinking...I liken it to a US Spring break party!

Sadly I have not been able to go for the last few years as last year I was only back from a work trip in South Africa and this year I have personal commitments with the family.

If it was me I would give WaxStock a big thumbs up and would urge you to go!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I plan to go eventually but I am worried I'll come back a poorer man :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I've been intending to go the last couple of years but it has happened to coincide with our family holiday. I'll get there at some stage lol. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

In every way, yes. 

Another 2 hour traveler and I still think it's worth it.


----------



## Lincs Poacher (Feb 7, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I plan to go eventually but I am worried I'll come back a poorer man :lol:


I'm sure you will :lol:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I drive 6hrs each way to the classic show nec every November so its not to far if is something you enjoy.


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

This will be my 5th Waxstock in my old MK1 Cortina and just wish I lived 2 hours away


----------



## bear100 (Jan 22, 2012)

Ok, you win! I'm in! You have convinced me.

See you there!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I think it is well worth the travel. Just take a list of what you need. If you need a lot then you will cover your fuel costs and learn a lot if you watch the machine area or go to the flex stand


----------



## Lincs Poacher (Feb 7, 2016)

bear100 said:


> Ok, you win! I'm in! You have convinced me.
> 
> See you there!


:driver:


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Really enjoyed last year, I'm hoping this year will be just as good if not better. Can't wait!!


----------



## porschebloke (May 3, 2011)

This will by my third visit to Waxstock and the journey time for me is in the region of one hour each way traffic permitting though !!
It is a great meeting point and a great place to get help and detailing tips too.
For me personally I prefer to be able to purchase my detailing products there and then as too many times I have been let down by internet sellers who take your money and send you the goods when it suits them.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

i hope so, first time i'm going & its a 2 hour drive there for me as well


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

2 Hour drive down for me.


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

Is it worth. Easy id have to say yes. Im traveling from south wales on friday for hotel in Heathrow , sat morning legoland for my daughter , then to banbury for another hotel, sunday morning then banbury to ricoh for show, bk to banbury then because i canrr be harst to drive home. Monday then head hime to south wales. 450 miles round trip. All for waxstock really


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I've not missed a show yet and will be going to this one.

It's worth going to for sure, but don't expect big discounts.


----------



## Dibberly (Oct 21, 2008)

if its what you are interested in and/or want some possible "deals" then a 2hr drive is nothing.

If your going to go, walk round, look at very few stalls and go home....probably not worth it!!

im lucky...only about 40 mins away but i have driven for 90 minutes for a decent meal at a restuarant!!

also....its a day out too!!!


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

Nearly 7 hours for me, defo worth it, especially if your competing


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

So let's hope after all this build up for you all, people don't come away complaining that the stands were too busy and getting served was difficult. Let's also hope its actually dry weather this year too.


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

I didint think the stands you to busy last year. Sure there were a few that were pretty full some times but generally getting served no problem


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

porschebloke said:


> This will by my third visit to Waxstock and the journey time for me is in the region of one hour each way traffic permitting though !!
> It is a great meeting point and a great place to get help and detailing tips too.
> For me personally I prefer to be able to purchase my detailing products there and then as too many times I have been let down by internet sellers who take your money and send you the goods when it suits them.


I've never been but would like to at some point in the future.
I've also never had a bad experience with buying over the internet.
I'm guessing the ones you have used wont be attending


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

This will be my 3rd year and it's a 2 hour trip for me but I'll never miss it, it's a great show to not only pick up products but speak to the various retailers and manufactures about the products which I find hard to do in a msg on the Internet


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Four hour round trip for me too, probably a bit longer considering could be bringing the Smart :lol:

Is it worth it? Probably yes, don't overally need that much TBH, but it's still a cracking day out to see what's available and all under one roof.


----------



## bear100 (Jan 22, 2012)

Must report it IS worth the two hour drive! :buffer: 
Got some good bargains, bought nearly every gtechniq product!
And the swirl girls WOW :argie::argie::argie::argie:

Will be back next year, would be nice over two days though!


----------

